# Help : Google Search Engine Virus / Malware / Adware?



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have a bit of a pickle.

I use google for all of my...uh googling :wink:

But no matter what I search when I click the link, I get redirected to some advertising site or some ****. I am using *Firefox (v3.0.4)*, but problem persists in *Internet Explorer (v.0.6001.18000)* and *Apple Safari (v3.2.1)*

I type in Fart Bomb to google I was forwarded to 7 pages according to my history before I was stoppe on some shopping website, but if I right click the link and Open it in a New Tab, I get taken to the relevant website.

Now I have done scans with McAfee (come with the computer and I haven't bothered with anything else) and a full scan with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, which the later found 15 minor things, but no fix.

Anyone got any suggestions or come across something weird like this. It is not a major problem, but there is obviously something stopping my browsers working in Google correctly.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow the instructions here: Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

